# Steam punk piece



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I will confess that I like steam punk stuff, combination of soft natural shapes and heavy industrial parts and pieces. 

So recently bought a package of Steam punk components from "STEAMPUNK ELEMENTS" (find them on Face book).

The package includes dozens of high detail parts and pieces, gears, tubes, gauges, ect. 

Turned on Aspire and started adding and creating new parts on a Salmon file I had previously created... 

Steam punk to me is kind of the Jazz music of the art world, an eclectic mix of exaggerated reality and Jules Verne Science fiction.


So attached is first effort on a Steam punk Red Salmon. Reds or Sockeye salmon deform upon entry into the river season pre spawning and grow large humps on their backs that big hooked jaws with exaggerated, sci fi like fangs... so combination seemed fun...

24" wide x 16 high x 1.75 deep. the model is .95" deep and took 3.45 hours to carve with a .125 tapered ball nose at 200ipm. ( after a .5 " rough out cut that took 23 minutes. ).


This is my rebound piece after the sliced owl came apart (figuratively ) during the painting process. 


But, I plan to finish cleaning this birch piece up, than seal it and follow with painting.. …… than hope it does not die in the painting.. Thanks for looking.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Love it!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That is really cool


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Brilliant, Scott!
Here's some inspiration (not that you need it)...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=123&v=KBuJqUfO4-w
https://www.amazon.com/Difference-Engine-Novel-William-Gibson/dp/0440423627


----------



## 2muchsanding (Sep 17, 2018)

Very nice, I like it. Wow, 200ipm sounds aggressive to me but I really wouldn't know any different. Looks like a lot of fuzzies to clean up. If you don't mine me saying I found on softer woods before I pull the project off the machine I give it a good coat of sanding sealer. Let it lift the grain and dry. Usually about 1 hour. Then rerun the program at 150%. very little sanding if any. I really dislike sanding. But with almost a 4 hour run, sanding is probably quicker.
Great project!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Another original. Amazing!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

cool


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Creative for sure. Now cutting that by hand......either way, it seems like a timely project. One day I may have to journey into CNC but for now I have so much to learn before then. Keep up the great work and thanks for sharing.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

As usual, your on the cutting edge and I really like it!


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice work Scott


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Just get better and better.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I like steampunk too and also like fish so this really neat.

Looking forward to seeing the finished project.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

There is something magical about Steampunk, it let's your imagination dictate the outcome and makes for not only artistic but also interesting pieces. As usual Scott, you aced it !


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"I plan to finish cleaning this birch piece up, than seal it and follow with painting.. …… than hope it does not die in the painting.. Thanks for looking."
-Scott

Just my own preference, Scott, but I really like that natural wood look. You can paint it at any time in the future, but you can't unpaint it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott , I was wondering if there’s much of a chance for wood to break off when your doing something as delicate and detailed as this, and if certain woods are better for this application ?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Scott , I was wondering if there’s much of a chance for wood to break off when your doing something as delicate and detailed as this, and if certain woods are better for this application ?


oh yes indeed parts break off. I do make some effort to leave enough mass for strength, and to use the right tools and speeds to minimize that.. but cheriho and on we go.. carve on and let the chips fall where they may. This particular carving would fail as a Pine carving.. but birch stood up reasonably well..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

DaninVan said:


> "I plan to finish cleaning this birch piece up, than seal it and follow with painting.. …… than hope it does not die in the painting.. Thanks for looking."
> -Scott
> 
> Just my own preference, Scott, but I really like that natural wood look. You can paint it at any time in the future, but you can't unpaint it...


I am always conflicted on painting or not painting. It never fails that a customer will show up who would have bought it if I had only Painted it, or perhaps not painted it...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scottart said:


> I am always conflicted on painting or not painting. It never fails that a customer will show up who would have bought it if I had only Painted it, or perhaps not painted it...


Par for the course . I like the wood look , but unfortunately that’s just me ,and the customer may prefer paint . 
Paint looks like a chore though , and hopefully commands more money


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice, Scott. I love steampunk. While watching "The City of Lost Children" (steampunk movie) I noticed that there's rarely blue in the movie. Plenty of red, green, brass, rust, wood etc. Maybe blue is anti-steampunk?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TenGees said:


> Very nice, Scott. I love steampunk. While watching "The City of Lost Children" (steampunk movie) I noticed that there's rarely blue in the movie. Plenty of red, green, brass, rust, wood etc. Maybe blue is anti-steampunk?


No blue, that is fascinating. is there official steampunk rules?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

might be trying a Steampunk Humpback whale next...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

here is how the piece painted out.. No Blue..


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

Kinkie Twinkie :wink:
Painting part must be fun. I'd suggest to
order a Bob Ross Afro and tone your voice down.
Other than that that is really cool. Good Job!

:nerd:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You know how to put the right touches on. Still would like to know where you get those paint by number kits from.

How'd the BB work out, in your opinion??

Wonder how that'd look in steam iron grey?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very creative and well executed, Scott! Can't wait to see what's next.

David


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't know about using the color blue with steampunk projects but it doesn't look like this one needed any blue.

Great paint job for that fish. 

Waiting to see the Humpback whale. That begs for the question "If it was a Blue Whale instead of a Humpback Whale could you use blue when you paint it?"


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Well, As I understand it no BLue whale would dress in Steampunk... but this one might have some blue in it anyway.

Currently carving the Whale finish Tool path.. watch for a late Friday update..


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

painting the Whale piece now..


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

love the colors you used. Gives it that aged look


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Turned out great, Scott (Great Scott?). I'm not sure if there's a Steampunk Rule book  but I do like the outcome of your project. I think the lack of blue gives the 'aged look' that Mary mentioned.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

That turned out wonderfully. Love it.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Scottart said:


> might be trying a Steampunk Humpback whale next...


Here is how the Whale piece painted out..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

You're just a regular Leonard DeVinski with that paint brush.

Amazing as always.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I’m amazed. Great colour choice , just wow!


----------

